# 

## michalp

Witajcie,

Jak w temacie - planuję zakup i bardzo proszę osoby używające o pomoc w wyborze.

Michał

----------


## pablitoo

> Witajcie,
> 
> Jak w temacie - planuję zakup i bardzo proszę osoby używające o pomoc w wyborze.
> 
> Michał


Użyłem raz - testowo - potem nabyłem porządną siekierę do łupania Fiskarsa ...

----------


## bind

Mogę polecić Ci łuparkę do drewna FBHT65-8T GardenTechnic. Silnik 6,5 KM, spalinówka. Łuparka pionowa, dobrze łupie się nią długie kłody.

----------


## Paprotnik19

Od jakiegoś czasu mam pionową elektryczną łuparkę do drewna firmy AL_KO -LHS 5500,o mocy 3000W i sile nacisku ok 5.5 t .Jak dla mnie ok. zwłaszcza jak do domowego użytku.W odróżnieniu od łuparek poziomych pozwala obrabiać kłody o większej średnicy i przygotować dłuższe odcinki.Ten model wg.instrukcji do 105 cm długości-jednak nigdy tak długich nie obrabiałem.Dzięki regulowanej wysokości stołu pozwala na przygotowanie kawałków drewna o odpowiedniej długości.Jest też cichsza i mniej kłopotliwa w obsłudze  w porównaniu do łuparki spalinowej.

----------


## majki

Mam, poziomą do max długości drzewa 50 cm, średnica jaką największą łupałem to 40 cm brzoza. Idzie szybko i sprawnie, mnie osobiście o wiele lepiej niż siekierą.
Nacisk 7t.

pozdrawiam,  majki

----------


## michalp

Majki - możesz podać markę?

Michał

----------


## majki

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netcom

To jest elektryczna łuparka z Castoramy za 850zł (jakies 2 lata temu), siła nacisku 5 ton, "Made in Austria".
Połupaliśmy nią z sąsiadem jakieś 60m przestrz. drewna i nic jej nie jest, trzeba było tylko kilka śrubek dokręcić.
Bardzo grube klocki rozbijałem klinem.
Uważam że jest to jeden z najważniejszych wynalazków od czasu wynalezienia kominka  :smile:

----------


## ja14

Eee tam, ta mechanizacja, wymyslili bo sily w recach nie mieli... :wink:

----------


## gonzo93

Witam.
Ja mam łuparkę świdrową. Sam zrobiłem. Połupałem nią ok 10mp sosny. Prędkość łupania wielokrotnie większa od poziomych i pionowych hydraulicznych i od siekier  :wink:

----------


## ja14

Fajna, jaka moc silnika? Czym trzymasz klode?

----------


## gonzo93

> Fajna, jaka moc silnika? Czym trzymasz klode?


 5,5kW. Rękami  :wink:

----------


## ja14

> 5,5kW. Rękami


Nie wyrywa sie? :Smile:

----------


## gonzo93

> Nie wyrywa sie?


 Łuparka - nie, za ciężka. Pieńki - nie bardzo, opierają się na blacie stołu roboczego... Uważać oczywiście trzeba. Mam też siekierę łupiącą, ale używam jej tylko jak nie mam czasu na dłuższą pracę. Pracę łuparki świdrowej można zobaczyć na youtubie...

----------


## andrzej.wis

:spam:

----------

